# How to Remove Rust From Stove



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

If possible soak them/it in vinegar.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pictures of how bad they are would sure help.
There's no reason there should even be rust in the pans.
May be time for a new stove or at least some new pans.
There is some hoigh heat paints that can be used but all of them stink when they get hot.


----------



## SandraD (Apr 11, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Pictures of how bad they are would sure help.
> There's no reason there should even be rust in the pans.
> May be time for a new stove or at least some new pans.
> There is some hoigh heat paints that can be used but all of them stink when they get hot.


I'll try to get pictures tomorrow. There's no rust in the drip pans themselves. I've removed the burners and the drip pans. It's an old stove top and I'd like to see it replaced, but our finances don't allow it. 

The cooking surface of the stove doesn't lift up for easy cleaning of course. Only access I have to the area underneath is the hole where the drip pan and burner goes.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyplace that sells appliances takes perfectly good stoves to the dump or scrap yard every day when someone buys a new one.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try Naval Jelly to dissolve the rust. Hardware or paint store should have it for different types of metal. Wear gloves although it is not particularly dangerous. A wire brush might do the trick too. 

Then decide if it has corroded the metal to the point you need to replace it or the stove. I also wonder how so much moisture gets under the burners and drip pans. Somebody washing down or steam cleaning the top on a regular basis and forgetting to mop of the water that drips down? Pots boiling over and overflowing the drip pans?


----------



## SandraD (Apr 11, 2012)

sdsester said:


> I also wonder how so much moisture gets under the burners and drip pans. Somebody washing down or steam cleaning the top on a regular basis and forgetting to mop of the water that drips down? Pots boiling over and overflowing the drip pans?


From the shape of the house, they didn't particularly have the time to keep things maintained. I scraped tons of junk from the area, so I wouldn't doubt that it was a 14 year build up of boiled over dishes. No doubt that the stove was never taken apart and cleaned underneath.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

SandraD said:


> From the shape of the house, they didn't particularly have the time to keep things maintained. I scraped tons of junk from the area, so I wouldn't doubt that it was a 14 year build up of boiled over dishes. No doubt that the stove was never taken apart and cleaned underneath.


If it has been that neglected I think I would take Joe's advice and see if you can intercept a nice used stove as somebody is upgrading or switching appliances. Even new ones without lots of bells and whistles are not that expensive these days. 

If nobody has cleaned it you are probably risking attracting insects and rodents too?

Do you have a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near you? They at least try to check out used appliances and I think cut deals for churches.


----------



## SandraD (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice and help! :thumbsup:

I gave the Naval Jelly and wire brush a whirl today. Had to apply Naval Jelly, brush it, and rinse 4 times but it removed most of the rust. There was a match head size hole in the sheet metal, but when I pointed it out they said it wouldn't be a problem. 

I took measurements (hopefully correctly) and am going to check in to what kind of deal I can come up with for them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

SandraD said:


> There was a match head size hole in the sheet metal, but when I pointed it out they said it wouldn't be a problem.


Isn't the oven underneath that piece of sheet metal? Does the whole go all the way through. I wouldn't be too casual about it although it will probably not hurt anything.


----------



## SandraD (Apr 11, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Isn't the oven underneath that piece of sheet metal? Does the whole go all the way through. I wouldn't be too casual about it although it will probably not hurt anything.


The stove and oven are separate pieces. The stove top simply sets into a hole on the counter-top over the cabinets. I'm not comfortable with the condition of it, but I have no control. All I can do is try to find a good deal and offer it to the Church.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

That's usually referred to as a cooktop. Just to make it easier for you when you call around. Good luck!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure what would come of it but you might post something in the items wanted section of Craigs List. Hopefully a used appliance dealer will have something and will cut you a deal. And don't forget the obvious? Something in the Sunday church bulletin perhaps?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Put some foil tape or something over hole-spillovers?= run into cabinet.


----------

